# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سامانه ثبت نام کنکور 98 هنوز بازه توجه کردید تا حالا؟؟!!!

## sina_hp

*ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1398
اونايي که تا حالا ثبت نام نکردن برن ثبت نام کنن سامانه هنوز بازه☝☝☝*

----------


## Phatums

مگه میشه؟!! امروز 25 امه ها!

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط patada


مگه میشه؟!! امروز 25 امه ها!


سامانه بازه همچنان*

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  بله توجه کردیم ممنون از توجه شما که توجه خودتون رو سازمان سنجش جلب کردی

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  دوستانی که ویرایشی چیزی دارن برن انجام بدن تا بسته نشده البته فک کنم این 2 روز که باز مونده باز یه 1000 نفر دیگه ثبت نام زدن

----------


## Phatums

فقط ویرایش؟ ثبت نام نمیشه کرد؟ مطمینید؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط patada


فقط ویرایش؟ ثبت نام نمیشه کرد؟ مطمینید؟


ثبت نام هم میشه کرد*

----------


## saj8jad

> فقط ویرایش؟ ثبت نام نمیشه کرد؟ مطمینید؟


چرا الان که چک کردم میشه حتی ثبت نام هم کرد، چون سامانه خرید کارت اعتباری هنوز فعاله

سامانه خرید اینترنتی کارت اعتباری سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## Phatums

خیلی ممنون. بنطرتون اگه نطاممو بجای قدیم بزنم جدید ممکنه محروم شم سال بعد یا متخلف شناخته شم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> خیلی ممنون. بنطرتون اگه نطاممو بجای قدیم بزنم جدید ممکنه محروم شم سال بعد یا متخلف شناخته شم؟


ریسکش بالا هستش ، بهتره همون قدیم رو بزنید ، چون سنجش گفته هر کسی باید با توجه به نظامی که بوده در کنکور مربوط به خودش شرکت کنه و ...

----------


## MehranWilson

> خیلی ممنون. بنطرتون اگه نطاممو بجای قدیم بزنم جدید ممکنه محروم شم سال بعد یا متخلف شناخته شم؟


 :Yahoo (4):  داداش اگه اشتب بزنی و اونا هم نفهمن اخرش سر جلسه اینقد استرس میگیری که اصن هر چی خوندی هم یادت میره

----------


## MehranWilson

الان نظام قدیما باید روی گزینه ( ترمی واحدی - سالی واحدی - 5-3-3-1) باشه ؟!

----------


## saj8jad

> الان نظام قدیما باید روی گزینه ( ترمی واحدی - سالی واحدی - 5-3-3-1) باشه ؟!


بلی

----------


## Phatums

چ مدارکی لازمه ببرم همرام واس ثبت نام؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط patada


خیلی ممنون. بنطرتون اگه نطاممو بجای قدیم بزنم جدید ممکنه محروم شم سال بعد یا متخلف شناخته شم؟


متخلف به حساب ميای و از کنکور 99 محروم میشی*

----------

